# our reef macro video :)



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

Just thought I would share a little video Diana and I made of some of the inhabitants in our reef.

Mixed Reef Macros HD - YouTube

or


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW , good job! amazing !
Could I ask what was the camera?


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

Nikon D7000 w macro lens 60mm F2.8 Nikkor


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

what is the third coral shown?
it looked like a eyeball,probally one of the coolest corals i have seen yet


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

WAO! That is super!! what is that eyeball like coral called?


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

haha, actually, its a spiny urchin and that is not its eyeball, rather its....er, bum.


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice post!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful, what an amazing camera  (and tank too!  )


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Very nice, got any full tank shots for us?


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

omg lolz,its got a nice bum......lol


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

mcrocker said:


> Very nice, got any full tank shots for us?


We are actually working on another video showing the entire tank. Will post soon


----------

